# I screwed up



## anon915

My wife was in a bad car accident a few years ago. As a result there were perc's and morphine that I was helping administer while she was on the mend. I decided to try one. Bad IDEA. 

Two years had passed and I was still helping her take them without her knowledge. The guilt of the whole thing was eating me alive but I couldn't stop taking them, because of the Withdrawals, and I didnt know how to tell her. I suggested she get a safe/lockbox to put them in and all of our important documents. She has suspicions someone was taking them. I lied every time she asked me. She knew the whole time it was me but was giving me a chance to get it under control. 

She finally locked them and I spent 4-5 weeks in misery and my wife hated me. She doesn't want to talk about. She feels so betrayed and I dont blame her. 

I love her more than anything in this world. I feel truly helpless in this situation. I dont know what to do. In the last couple of week she has started telling me that she loves me again and a kiss here and there but nothing like it was before. I asked her about it today and she said that she just cant get over it. I dont know what is going to happen, or if there is anything I can do. I feel like doing nothing is the worst possible option but she rejects every advance I've made to fix it.

I havent taken a pill in two months and honestly the last one I took, didnt do anything for me. I dont have a desire to try and find them. I dont have the personality to seek them out illegally. I am 100% sure this will never happen again. 

Any advice on how to fix my marriage would be greatly appreciated. Im new here so please be patient.


----------



## jsr2994

Sounds like you are in between a rock and a hard place. But if she cannot forgive you and move on now that you are not doing that then that is a major Red Flag. You have to have communication between one another and her just half *** doing that is not good. Maybe try some counseling.


----------



## WorkingWife

anon915 said:


> . I feel like doing nothing is the worst possible option but she rejects every advance I've made to fix it.


Uggh, it seems that pain pills are the scourge of America right now.

Have you asked your wife what you can do to help her feel confident that you won't go off the rails again? Just because you are not desiring to do this again does not mean she feels safe, nor should it. You lied convincingly for a long time and it will take a long time to restore trust.

How did you do this behind her back? Is there anything related to that which you can be more transparent with her about? Any way you can take monthly/quarterly drug tests? (No idea what that costs but I think it can be done.) Even if you don't feel tempted, would your wife feel more comfortable if you went to NA meetings or got counseling? Total financial transparency. The drugs stay locked up with no complaints or "don't you trust me" whining from you.

The number one thing I would NOT do is tell/beg her to "trust" you. That is not fair to her. Her life is tied to you and she needs to feel safe and secure that this *cannot* not happen again. She has zero control if she's told to just "trust" you because you claim you don't desire them at the moment.


----------



## anon915

I did it by taking one when she needed one, then it resorted to taking two or three at a time to get me through the next day. Looking back it was so bad and I admit that. 

It was my idea to lock them up. 2 months ago I couldnt stop taking them by myself. I needed to totally take away access, to stop taking them. 

I would be more than willing to do the drug test thing. It would have to be anonymous because of my job. I dont know if that would help though. She is hurt because I lied. I definitely think it all boils down to trust.

Pain pills are the worst because its a two edged sword. The high is good at first, then you have to take more to get the high, then when you get to a point where you feel like you are taking too many you cant stop taking them without going through the worst hell known to man AKA withdrawals.

I know that communication is the key, but I cant make her talk to me. I am not a bad guy, just went through a dark period. We have two kids together and close on a new house Friday. She said she was going to see someone after we move because she cant move past it on her own. I have my doubts that will happen. I offered up marriage counseling as soon as I sensed there was a problem. She said she doesn't want to talk about it. It always comes back to her not wanting to talk about it.

I try not to bring up until I just cant stand it anymore. Every time I bring it up she says that I have to stop bugging the hell out of her. I have only brought it up twice in the last 2 months.

I have been a yes man for the past two months. Everything she has wanted I have been more than willing to accommodate for. Trips, keeping other peoples kids all the time, spending money. I just dont know how much longer I can keep being a yes man if it isnt helping.


----------



## Chuck71

Admitting to it was a big step. You are not taking them any more right? Are you taking anything else to "take the place of the pills you were taking?"

Having one's trust betrayed is huge. All you can do is stop taking them (which you said you did) and be open and honest about everything. Do not bring it up to her..... but if she wants to ask you something about it.... give her a direct answer.

I'm sure the first few sent you for a loop. They usually do.... then the buzz gets less and less even though you keep taking the same amount or even more. The first buzz is what you were chasing.... "chasing the dragon" is a term commonly used. You will never have that first buzz ever again.

It's mainly up to her to forgive you and regain her trust in you. Give it a bit of time.... if you have a great, or even just good M.... it shall pass. If she still holds it over your head for a long time and you kept up your end of the bargain.... yes that is a red flag.


----------



## anon915

Chuck71 said:


> Admitting to it was a big step. You are not taking them any more right? Are you taking anything else to "take the place of the pills you were taking?"
> 
> Having one's trust betrayed is huge. All you can do is stop taking them (which you said you did) and be open and honest about everything. Do not bring it up to her..... but if she wants to ask you something about it.... give her a direct answer.
> 
> I'm sure the first few sent you for a loop. They usually do.... then the buzz gets less and less even though you keep taking the same amount or even more. The first buzz is what you were chasing.... "chasing the dragon" is a term commonly used. You will never have that first buzz ever again.
> 
> It's mainly up to her to forgive you and regain her trust in you. Give it a bit of time.... if you have a great, or even just good M.... it shall pass. If she still holds it over your head for a long time and you kept up your end of the bargain.... yes that is a red flag.


After going through Hell AKA Withdrawals, I can assure you that I will NEVER take them again. 

Nothing has taken its place. I quit drinking when I started taking them because I didnt want to mix the two. I have started drinking again socially and it feels great to be able to hang out with people. I have been in such a state of depression that I didnt want to get out of bed. Some days I wouldnt. Even while taking them, I felt so guilty about taking them that I couldnt function on a social level.

I feel better right now than I have since I took the first one two years ago. Its like things are different color. The only negative in my life is my relationship with my wife. I am hoping that time will fix this. I feel like I have to fix it and their might not be a fix. NOBODY know anything about this except her and I.


----------



## Chuck71

You may want to see an IC about this. Not for her but for you. Dude.... I completely get what you're saying. I was bad about taking hydros back in college. They didn't make me sleepy, they wired me out. I could bang out 20 page term paper in one night. I would formulate it in my noggin' and take the pills.... crank it out.

I would take anywhere from 5-9 at one time. Yeah.... Chuck how's your liver. This is going to sound weird but what made me stop them.... I would only take the 5-9 one time. Not touch them again for a few months. My usage would correspond with term paper dates in other words. I had three papers due. I waited until two weeks before to start the first. Took the pills... cranked one out.

I decided to take 5-9 the next night, that way... just one left! The night I took them two nights back to back.... the most horrible, schitty feeling I ever had. I never took them less than a few months apart again.

I eventually stopped doing them. But... drinking after taking a heroin pill.... dangerous with a capital D. My pop took every drug / pill known to humanity in the 1960s to 80s. He always warned me... don't fool with anything but booze and pot. They are easier to control. He was right. He had several cronies who died from the "speedball" c0cktail.


----------



## anon915

Chuck71 said:


> You may want to see an IC about this. Not for her but for you. Dude.... I completely get what you're saying. I was bad about taking hydros back in college. They didn't make me sleepy, they wired me out. I could bang out 20 page term paper in one night. I would formulate it in my noggin' and take the pills.... crank it out.
> 
> I would take anywhere from 5-9 at one time. Yeah.... Chuck how's your liver. This is going to sound weird but what made me stop them.... I would only take the 5-9 one time. Not touch them again for a few months. My usage would correspond with term paper dates in other words. I had three papers due. I waited until two weeks before to start the first. Took the pills... cranked one out.
> 
> I decided to take 5-9 the next night, that way... just one left! The night I took them two nights back to back.... the most horrible, schitty feeling I ever had. I never took them less than a few months apart again.
> 
> I eventually stopped doing them. But... drinking after taking a heroin pill.... dangerous with a capital D. My pop took every drug / pill known to humanity in the 1960s to 80s. He always warned me... don't fool with anything but booze and pot. They are easier to control. He was right. He had several cronies who died from the "speedball" c0cktail.


Dumb question. What does IC stand for? What can I benefit from it? I am open to doing and everything to fix my marriage.


----------



## bandit.45

It seems odd to me that she would be making such a big deal out of this, especially if you have gone cold turkey and are not using anymore. Did you abuse her or do something bad to her when you were going through withdrawl? 

I get that she is hurt you hid you addiction from her, but if she were on pain pills that long then it is highly likely she is addicted too. Have you considered that? Maybe she's pissed because you were stealing her stash.


----------



## Chuck71

Individual counseling. You mentioned depression recently. You mentioned you don't know why in the he!! you started taking those pills. A good IC will help you find out why and how to not fall back in that situation again.

An old pastor told me a long time ago that anyone who drinks should be considered an alcoholic. Yes he was one since he drank decades before. What he meant is it is so easy to lapse back into old habits. Ran into him years later at the lake, fishing with friends. Saw I was drinking a beer. He didn't say a word about it or seem to act differently than he would if he met me at a restaurant. 

"A person who never drinks has the best chance of not being an alcoholic." True words..... Not damning you for drinking just using that as an example.

If you do seek IC make sure you get one who challenges you.... sometimes you get an IC who regurgitates back to you what you said. We here at TAM refer to them as "co-pay collectors"


----------



## anon915

bandit.45 said:


> It seems odd to me that she would be making such a big deal out of this, especially if you have gone cold turkey and are not using anymore. Did you abuse her or do something bad to her when you were going through withdrawl?
> 
> I get that she is hurt you hid you addiction from her, but if she were on pain pills that long then it is highly likely she is addicted too. Have you considered that? Maybe she's pissed because you were stealing her stash.


I think its more because I have never done anything like this before. I have never done anything but drink until this. 

I do think she was upset that we were having to spend on pills that we shouldnt have had to spend. She takes her pills exactly like the Doctor says to. 

She was a nurse before the accident so she knows what happens when you abuse these things.


----------



## Chuck71

anon915 said:


> I think its more because I have never done anything like this before. I have never done anything but drink until this.
> 
> I do think she was upset that we were having to spend on pills that we shouldnt have had to spend. She takes her pills exactly like the Doctor says to.
> 
> She was a nurse before the accident so she knows what happens when you abuse these things.


You'd be amazed at the number of threads on here that detailed nurses (both male and female), pharmacists (M/F), doctors (M/F) who danced with the magic pills.


----------



## maritalloneliness

I think she is dealing with the fact that you've lied to her so successfully. You've apologize and let it be that. I think you should consider going to NA meetings. NA stands for narcotic anonymous where you can find similar people who can support you to remain clean. It's hard to admit that you can be an addict and maybe she'll forgive you when she sees you are seeking help. Good luck.


----------



## anon915

Chuck71 said:


> Individual counseling. You mentioned depression recently. You mentioned you don't know why in the he!! you started taking those pills. A good IC will help you find out why and how to not fall back in that situation again.
> 
> An old pastor told me a long time ago that anyone who drinks should be considered an alcoholic. Yes he was one since he drank decades before. What he meant is it is so easy to lapse back into old habits. Ran into him years later at the lake, fishing with friends. Saw I was drinking a beer. He didn't say a word about it or seem to act differently than he would if he met me at a restaurant.
> 
> "A person who never drinks has the best chance of not being an alcoholic." True words..... Not damning you for drinking just using that as an example.
> 
> If you do seek IC make sure you get one who challenges you.... sometimes you get an IC who regurgitates back to you what you said. We here at TAM refer to them as "co-pay collectors"


I tried to get in to see one right after the accident. I tried and tried and tried and could never get an appointment and just gave up. How do you go about finding one and making an appointment.

Right after the accident we spend a few weeks in the hospital, when we came home we had an outpouring of love from our community and church. We had money coming in from Insurance and she still had a check from her job. All of those faucets turned off at almost the same time. My wife lost her job because it didnt look like she was going back to work anytime soon, probably never again. We ran out of money. We cut and cut and it took a while for us to figure out how to live on half of our income. I felt like a failure because I was having to use a credit card, when I had always used a debit card. A co-worker suggested counseling. I was genuinely excited about talking to someone about it. Thats not something you want to unload on your wife while she is recovering.

Most of drinking buddies never showed up to check on me or my wife. I was just a social drinker, but in a small town there is not a whole lot to do. That also hurt pretty bad. I spent a lot of time with these people and they just turned their back on me. 

After all that we got things right, got in church like we should be, started volunteering for everything we could given her limitations. All the while I was living in a deep dark closet that nobody knew about.


----------



## anon915

maritalloneliness said:


> I think she is dealing with the fact that you've lied to her so successfully. You've apologize and let it be that. I think you should consider going to NA meetings. NA stands for narcotic anonymous where you can find similar people who can support you to remain clean. It's hard to admit that you can be an addict and maybe she'll forgive you when she sees you are seeking help. Good luck.


Only problem is I would know everybody there. I live in a really small town. I would really like to keep this under wraps if at all possible. Just typing this and having people reply has been therapeutic! Thank you to everyone who has responded!

I know that this might sound weird, but I dont think I was addicted to the pills as much as I was scared to go through the Withdrawals. I am telling you, its the worst physical and mental pain I have ever been through. Maybe I am weaker than most, but I wouldn't go through it again for a million dollars! It was awful!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

If she doesn't want you to continually bring it up, just keep showing her that you can be trusted and continue to be very open and transparent with money, anything you need to take (prescription meds, if you are given something for depression, etc.) and if she does let it out at any time take it. That is, if she screams in an argument and brings it up, take it and own it. If she wants a fight she won't get it. She'll see you are doing exactly what you promised - staying off it and being completely honest with her.

Trust takes an instant to destroy and a very long time to earn it back. If you are in for the long haul, just remember that. Her renewed interest is a tentative forgiveness - a "lets see how things go" test. Respond, don't push it, keep on track. If she brings it up, tell her that your biggest regret is losing her respect and being dishonest. Just keep being honest when it comes up and doing the right thing.

IC will help you; NA may help you; NA for families might help you both, marriage counseling would certainly help both. But you can't make her want to go so just work on you. Lead by example. She'll either learn to forgive and move on or she'll realize you two DO need marriage counseling.


----------



## anon915

EnjoliWoman said:


> If she doesn't want you to continually bring it up, just keep showing her that you can be trusted and continue to be very open and transparent with money, anything you need to take (prescription meds, if you are given something for depression, etc.) and if she does let it out at any time take it. That is, if she screams in an argument and brings it up, take it and own it. If she wants a fight she won't get it. She'll see you are doing exactly what you promised - staying off it and being completely honest with her.
> 
> Trust takes an instant to destroy and a very long time to earn it back. If you are in for the long haul, just remember that. Her renewed interest is a tentative forgiveness - a "lets see how things go" test. Respond, don't push it, keep on track. If she brings it up, tell her that your biggest regret is losing her respect and being dishonest. Just keep being honest when it comes up and doing the right thing.
> 
> IC will help you; NA may help you; NA for families might help you both, marriage counseling would certainly help both. But you can't make her want to go so just work on you. Lead by example. She'll either learn to forgive and move on or she'll realize you two DO need marriage counseling.


Should I tell her that I reached out to the internet for advice? Im not sure how that would go over.. Either she will be very interested and want to know what advice was given, or I will get the canned response of stop bugging me, I dont care what you do.

Thank you for the response. Sounds like some very sound advice.


----------



## Chuck71

anon915 said:


> I tried to get in to see one right after the accident. I tried and tried and tried and could never get an appointment and just gave up. How do you go about finding one and making an appointment.
> 
> Right after the accident we spend a few weeks in the hospital, when we came home we had an outpouring of love from our community and church. We had money coming in from Insurance and she still had a check from her job. All of those faucets turned off at almost the same time. My wife lost her job because it didnt look like she was going back to work anytime soon, probably never again. We ran out of money. We cut and cut and it took a while for us to figure out how to live on half of our income. I felt like a failure because I was having to use a credit card, when I had always used a debit card. A co-worker suggested counseling. I was genuinely excited about talking to someone about it. Thats not something you want to unload on your wife while she is recovering.
> 
> Most of drinking buddies never showed up to check on me or my wife. I was just a social drinker, but in a small town there is not a whole lot to do. That also hurt pretty bad. I spent a lot of time with these people and they just turned their back on me.
> 
> After all that we got things right, got in church like we should be, started volunteering for everything we could given her limitations. All the while I was living in a deep dark closet that nobody knew about.


Know when your money troubles are about to engulf you..... when you put food on the credit card. Been there..... NOT fun. It always amazes me that when a M couple are so broke they don't have a pot to pizz in... they become closer.... aka us against the world. Happens extremely often.

Yeah... drinking buddies. Until one of mine proves they want to be a friend, they remain ONLY my drinking buddy. But it happens.... you help a drinking buddy move, build a fence, plant / harvest crops (I live in the country). But when you need to ask them for help... they disappear like a fart in the wind. 

Did your W have long term disability? The accident.... who was at fault? Part of your Ws anger may very well stem from her not being able to work, losing her job, and losing her independence. That would depress / anger almost anyone.

Contact an IC in your area and ask them if they take XYZ insurance. Or call your insurance company and ask who is in their network.

You've been through a lot dude. Please try to see who is available in your area. Maybe if you go..... she will. But you can't force her to go. You go see an IC for YOU. 

And remember.... a true friend will offer their help without you having to ask if they know you're in a bad spot.


----------



## Chuck71

anon915 said:


> Only problem is I would know everybody there. I live in a really small town. I would really like to keep this under wraps if at all possible. Just typing this and having people reply has been therapeutic! Thank you to everyone who has responded!
> 
> I know that this might sound weird, but *I dont think I was addicted to the pills as much as *I was scared to go through the Withdrawals. I am telling you, its the worst physical and mental pain I have ever been through. Maybe I am weaker than most, but I wouldn't go through it again for a million dollars! It was awful!


Never underestimate the power of denial. 
Ricky Fitts
American Beauty (1999)


----------



## Chuck71

anon915 said:


> *Should I tell her that I reached out to the internet for advice?* Im not sure how that would go over.. Either she will be very interested and want to know what advice was given, or I will get the canned response of stop bugging me, I dont care what you do.
> 
> Thank you for the response. Sounds like some very sound advice.


I wouldn't recommend telling her.... but that's just me.


----------



## bandit.45

anon915 said:


> I think its more because I have never done anything like this before. I have never done anything but drink until this.
> 
> *I do think she was upset that we were having to spend on pills that we shouldnt have had to spend*. She takes her pills exactly like the Doctor says to.
> 
> She was a nurse before the accident so she knows what happens when you abuse these things.


Ah! Okay. So it is the financial infidelity that she is angry about. Anon was skimming off the top of the sugar jar! 

Well, she feels like you betrayed her, at a time when she was physically down and vulnerable. All of us can understand her anger. 

You need to show her your remorse and demonstrate to her your determination to stay clean. Get in NA meetings now... three times a week. Get the group facilitator to sign a log proving you have been attending the meetings. 

That is a start. Then ask her if she will go to marriage counseling with you. 

Unfortunately, once a woman loses respect for her husband, it is damned near impossible for him to get her respect back.


----------



## Kivlor

anon915 said:


> Should I tell her that I reached out to the internet for advice? Im not sure how that would go over.. Either she will be very interested and want to know what advice was given, or I will get the canned response of stop bugging me, I dont care what you do.
> 
> Thank you for the response. Sounds like some very sound advice.


I don't think I would tell her. But then again, you're already in the doghouse for hiding things, may be a bad idea to keep anything from her.

If you can convince her to marital counseling, that would probably be the biggest benefit. Aside from that, just live right from here on out. You're lucky, I've seen family with addictions to perc / pher / hydos; it ruined them. 

Good gods, reading this triggered some old and unwelcome memories.


----------



## WorkingWife

anon915 said:


> I would be more than willing to do the drug test thing. It would have to be anonymous because of my job. I dont know if that would help though. She is hurt because I lied. I definitely think it all boils down to trust.
> 
> I know that communication is the key...It always comes back to her not wanting to talk about it.
> 
> I try not to bring up until I just cant stand it anymore. Every time I bring it up she says that I have to stop bugging the hell out of her. I have only brought it up twice in the last 2 months.
> 
> I have been a yes man for the past two months. Everything she has wanted I have been more than willing to accommodate for. Trips, keeping other peoples kids all the time, spending money. I just dont know how much longer I can keep being a yes man if it isnt helping.


If she knows what you did, and is not asking questions or expressing concerns that you will do it again, I would not say that communication may NOT be key! I would drop it and not bring it up unless she asks, and if she does ask, talk openly and honestly with her. Other than that, just give it time.

But I would also stop being a yes man. You can't live the rest of your life as if she has the upper hand in the marriage and you're indebted to her because you screwed up. You will be miserable, and frankly, probably LESS attractive to her if you're always groveling and sacrificing for her.

There is no way to "make up" for what you did. You can only move forward with no more lies, being the best husband you can, but as her equal not her lesser.

She is buying the house with you. I would give it time and stop apologizing and brining it up and acting whipped because of what you did. You are a man. You made a huge mistake. You lied to her and jepoardized everything. However - you didn't lose your job, end up in jail, destroy your health, spend the savings on drugs, etc. (did you? I hope not.) You stopped the problem on your own.

Getting counseling for yourself is not a bad idea. But if she doesn't want to talk about it, I wouldn't. Unless she has an attitude that she is going to use this mistake against you. If so then I would tell her to let you know what you need to do to make this right with her, and if there is nothing you can do, then you do need to start thinking about divorce because it is no longer a marriage if she is staying with you but bitter the rest of her life.


----------



## Ms. GP

anon915 said:


> After going through Hell AKA Withdrawals, I can assure you that I will NEVER take them again.


I've said that before and tried to stop on my own. That lasted me about three months. Get some help!!


----------



## anon915

I still have my job, never purchased any off the street. Wouldn't even know where to go get them. Never went to jail. To my knowledge nobody could even tell I was taking them. That is the scary part. You can take it without anybody around you knowing. 

I am going to seek help. Maybe I am in denial. This is my run in with this poison. 

Should I talk to my regular Doctor about it or go straight to Therapy?

The weird thing is I have been prescribed hydrocodone before and never felt like I couldn't live without it. It was always prescribed though. This oxycodone is a different beast!! I didn't know there was a difference until all this happened.


----------



## Chuck71

If hydro is a bear, oxy is the three headed dragon. I've heard people pay up to $100 for the high end oxy. A college football player near here, upcoming junior year... All-SEC caliber player was arrested for holding up a convenient store. Got $31 and a trip to jail. His football career is over, scholarship pulled. He needed $ for oxy.

Go to your Dr. first..... usually insurance companies want a referral from your PCP. Maybe your Dr. knows a good IC in the area. Best of luck and do keep us posted!


----------



## anon915

We should know soon if she is going to be permenantly disabled. I don't think she will ever work again. She loves to work. She is much harder worker than I am, but I have always made the real money. I'm sure there is some depression on her part but she would never admit it. 

So far tonight has went fairly well. Earlier today he yes man stepped out of the building and I had to put my foot down on some issues. She was pissed to say the least but I think she is actually happier because of it. Women are weird. It's hard for me to do this from my phone but I will try to quote some of your replies tomorrow. And be a little specific. 

THANK YOU ALL!!! It is awesome to get all of this off my chest.


----------



## anon915

I'm calling it a night. Will
Let you know how the hunt for IC goes. Hopefully I will gee some good news tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ms. GP

anon915 said:


> I still have my job, never purchased any off the street. Wouldn't even know where to go get them. Never went to jail. To my knowledge nobody could even tell I was taking them. That is the scary part. You can take it without anybody around you knowing.
> 
> I am going to seek help. Maybe I am in denial. This is my run in with this poison.
> 
> Should I talk to my regular Doctor about it or go straight to Therapy?
> 
> The weird thing is I have been prescribed hydrocodone before and never felt like I couldn't live without it. It was always prescribed though. This oxycodone is a different beast!! I didn't know there was a difference until all this happened.


You need to add the word "Yet" to the end of the first 4 sentences in the first paragraph. You haven't gone to jail yet. You haven't lost a job yet. Addiction is a progressive disease and if you continue to use, those are the things you have to look forward too. The fact is you STOLE from the woman you planned to love honor and cherish for the rest of your life when she was at her weakest physical, mental, and emotional state!! I'm not trying to bash you, I'm trying to wake you up to the fact that you qualify as an addict. And don't give me that B.S. you don't know where to find them!! A quick internet search and a fake illness with a gullible Dr. and you'll be off to the races. I know I'm being harsh, because I was just like you 3 and 1/2 years ago, and you can't Bull^&%$ a BULL#$%^^er!! We know our own kind a mile a way. You need to get yourself to ans NA meeting. It's a BULL$%^& free zone filled with people that love you enough to tell you the truth.


----------



## Corpuswife

You were dependent upon the pills. It doesn't appear you have an addiction (drug seeking/craving etc) issue but really and counselor can help determine if there are other issues.

It boils down to trust. Just Google "counselors" or "psychotherapists" and find one in your area. If you have insurance, call them up and ask for a few numbers of a licensed counselor in your area that's on your insurance. 


Well wishes...


----------



## Ms. GP

Corpuswife said:


> You were dependent upon the pills. It doesn't appear you have an addiction (drug seeking/craving etc) oc.[/QUOTE)
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. He stole pills from his crippled wife. I think that is the epitome of drug seeking behavior. Either way get some help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blondilocks

How did you explain to her the constant need for refills? How did she explain to her prescribing doctor the need for more refills? It seems her doctor would have been concerned that she was abusing the drug.


----------



## jimrich

Get counseling.


----------

